# Ruido audible con triac



## eld1e6o (Jul 22, 2010)

Buen día.

Tengo una duda, hice algunos circuitos con triacs y lámparas de 220v y al regular el ciclo útil a veces los mismos generan ruido audible de acuerdo al ciclo, mi pregunta es, a que se debe? Como puedo evitarlo? Para que se genere ruido debería haber alguna pieza mecánica en movimiento supongo con una vibración a la frecuencia audible.

En este momento está generando ruido con una lámpara halógena de 220 V y 60 W al encender un triac con un ciclo útil mas bien bajo, al aumentarlo el ruido audible desaparece o al menos no se escucha. Además el ruido está en el circuito del triac porque si desconecto el gate también desaparece.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola eld1eo:

¿Estás utilizando alguna bobina (o inductor)?
 Tal vez podría ser eso, debido a que el núcleo siempre vibra de acuerdo a la frecuencia de trabajo.
Además el disparo de semiconductores produce corrientes con contenido armónicos: frecuencias que en algunos casos también pueden ser audibles.

Es importante ver el esquemático, así es más fácil detectar a qué se debe.
Otro punto es que falta especificar el modelo del Triac.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 22, 2010)

Esto solo pasa en muy baja intensidad de luz, aunque ayer repare un dimer y no hace ningun ruido.

Utiliza un dimer de doble rampa, es el diseño con doble condensador.
Añade un filtro antiparisitario es la tipica bobina&transfomador


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

eld1e6o dijo:


> ...........Tengo una duda, hice algunos circuitos con triacs y lámparas de 220v y al regular el ciclo útil a veces los mismos generan ruido audible de acuerdo al ciclo, mi pregunta es, a que se debe? Como puedo evitarlo? Para que se genere ruido debería haber alguna pieza mecánica en movimiento supongo con una vibración a la frecuencia audible.......


No es raro que un dimmer produzca ruido mecánico, esto es provocado por el pico de intensidad de corriente que se produce al conmutar el TRIAC al estado de conducción.
Para evitarlo o disminuirlo, además de lo que comenta "TioPepe123" mira de cambiar la forma del cableado hacia el TRIAC, a vece re-acomodar los componentes elimina este ruido.


----------



## eld1e6o (Jul 22, 2010)

metalmetropolis dijo:
			
		

> Hola eld1eo:
> ¿Estás utilizando alguna bobina (o inductor)?
> Tal vez podría ser eso, debido a que el núcleo siempre vibra de acuerdo a la frecuencia de trabajo.



Gracias por tu respuesta! No uso ninguna bobina, mas que la lámpara que se podría comparar con tal, pero el ruido viene del triac.



			
				metalmetropolis dijo:
			
		

> Además el disparo de semiconductores produce corrientes con contenido armónicos: frecuencias que en algunos casos también pueden ser audibles.



Totalmente de acuerdo, de hecho los 50 Hz podrían ser audibles, pero me gustaría minimizarlo! Además me produce mucha intriga lo que sea que vibre y el porque!
En mi caso, el circuito de disparo esta alejado unos centímetros y puedo asegurar que el ruido viene del triac, snubber o algún conector!



			
				metalmetropolis dijo:
			
		

> Es importante ver el esquemático, así es más fácil detectar a qué se debe.
> Otro punto es que falta especificar el modelo del Triac.



Metalmetrópolis, obvie esa información! El esquemático el mas simple, es un triac con resistencia de entrada en el disparo (en el gate, sin optoacoplador, lo cual dudo que genere ruido audible por la baja corriente que maneja) y un rc serie en paralelo entre los terminales t1 y t2 haciendo de snubber, con valores de 100 ohms y 10 nF.

Gracias de nuevo!



			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Esto solo pasa en muy baja intensidad de luz, aunque ayer repare un dimer y no hace ningun ruido.



Gracias por tu respuesta!
Si, supongo que no debería ser audible el ruido si no hay partes móviles o, al menos, una bobina, pero el ruido está y me gustaría saber mas al respecto!



			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Utiliza un dimer de doble rampa, es el diseño con doble condensador.
> Añade un filtro antiparisitario es la tipica bobina&transfomador



Desconozco el circuito con doble condensador, te referís a un snubber de segundo orden? Tenés alguna idea de donde encontrar mas información, esquema o algo por el estilo? Y con respecto al filtroantiparasitario (supongo que es un filtro EMI) es para evitar la interferencia a la red si no me equivoco, mi problema es en el circuito

Gracias de nuevo a ambos y saludos!



Fogonazo dijo:


> esto es provocado por el pico de intensidad de corriente que se produce al conmutar el TRIAC al estado de conducción.



Gracias por tu ayuda!
Imaginé que por ahí venía... Ahora estoy mas convencido. La alta tensión esta totalmente aislada en un crcuito impreso, por lo que reacomodar el circuito para probar sería hacerlo de nuevo... En otro momento voy a probar con otros valores de RC y ver si disminuye el ruido audible, en teoría creo que esto debería paras, y supongo que un filtro de mayor orden podría mejorar eso, que creo que es a lo que se refería tiopepe123.

La duda que tengo es si los conectores o soldaduras pueden tener algo que ver al respecto?

Gracias!

Saludos!


----------

